# Suns Off-Season Thread



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

We had a draft thread figured he would be more appropriate to have an off-season thread regarding trade and free agency.

Let's start it off with this little nugget....



> Jordan Schultz, a sports columnist for the Huffington Post, reports that the Spurs are in "serious negotiations with [the Suns] to acquire Marcin Gortat."
> According to the report, which has yet to be confirmed, the deal would center around either a Tiago Splitter sign-and-trade, or a deal involving Boris Diaw and other pieces. It's an interesting proposition for both teams, but we'll reserve further judgment until the trade talks have been confirmed.


http://www.rotoworld.com/headlines/nba/210765/report-spurs-in-talks-w-suns-for-gortat

Really? Splitter I can maybe understand depending on his contract. But I'm really trying to figure out what 'other pieces' they could add to make us take Diaw back. Green/Leonard/Neal are probably off the table so what exactly are they going to add? Future picks?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Off-season*

I thought about turning the draft thread into offseason one but wasn't sure cuz it doesn't seem like a whole lot is gonna happen.


Probably no truth to it. Not being reported by anyone else that I've seen or national media. Unless I missed it.

And also 


> The Suns took Maryland big man Alex Len with the No. 5 overall pick in the 2013 NBA Draft Thursday night, leaving many to wonder if the Polish Hammer's days in the Valley are numbered.
> 
> But for those looking at a potential departure date for Gortat, who averaged 11.1 points, 8.5 rebounds and 1.6 blocks in 61 games last season, not so fast.
> 
> ...


http://arizonasports.com/41/1645437/Suns-GM-Were-not-looking-to-move-Marcin-Gortat

But we'll see I guess.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Suns Off-season*

I like Gortat and I don't think he was only a product of the Nash effect. With that said, we need to move him. We are going incredibly young and are obviously not looking to win this year. Len not being able to play really doesn't matter, if anything that should be more incentive to move Gortat. Let's start Morris at Center and laugh as we get demolished nightly.

Gortat for a young player and a pick is enough for me. Or package Dudley and Gortat for a decent piece. If we are going to rebuild let's do it completely. Though I guess they could do something like he witnessed in Boston and make a big package for a 'star' but I don't think we have the pieces for that to be feasible or worth it right now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Suns Off-season*

Oh, I totally agree we should deal him for something - just doesn't sound like we will.

This whole roster is a dumpster fire. More changes even with the tank in mind. We can get even worse.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Suns Off-season*

I am well pleased with this day.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

*Re: Suns Off-season*

Apparently we got Bledsoe and Caron with his expiring contract. Guess we're moving Dragic again?



> The Los Angeles Clippers, Phoenix Suns and Milwaukee Bucks have pulled off a three-team trade, according to sources.
> 
> The Clippers have traded Caron Butler and Eric Bledsoe to the Suns, and J.J. Redick and Jared Dudley have been dealt to the Clippers. Redick is expected to sign a four-year, $27 million deal, according to sources.
> 
> The Bucks will receive two second-round picks in the trade -- one from the Clippers and one from the Suns -- according to sources.


Source: http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/9...on-butler-eric-bledsoe-jj-redick-jared-dudley


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Great article by Brightside of the Sun breaking Bledsoe trade and future moves this summer.

I'd still love a McCollum for Gortat kind of swap. But seems unlikely. His shooting would be awesome next to Bledsoe though



> The acquisition of Clippers PG Eric Bledsoe could be the first masterstroke for new Suns GM Ryan McDonough. That is, unless a Draft night of Alex Len and Archie Goodwin turns out to be the first one.
> 
> Either way, the Suns can't see this trade as anything but a win.
> 
> ...



http://www.brightsideofthesun.com/2...eric-bledsoe-on-phoenix-suns-rebuilding-plans


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Pumped about this trade. Landing a great young piece like Bledsoe and an expiring Butler for Dudley and a 2nd is great.

I'm hoping we can move Gortat for a pick or a young wing player with some upside. I want NO part of Eric Gordon. His injuries are a joke and he just doesn't have the size to play next to Bledsoe and be a winning combination. With that said, I'm curious to see Bledsoe and Dragic together on the court. 

I think it's safe to say Gortat and Scola are gone very soon, hopefully by opening night. Let's go full rebuild!


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Im really excited with the beginnings of this overhaul. These recent moves just speak volumes to how unathletic this team has gotten. 3 new players (excluding the 2nd rounder we got and malcom lee cause i know nothing of them) and this team has upgraded significantly athletically. Regardless of how i feel about Len, he steps onto our team and is inmediately the best athlete in our frontcourt all due respect to scola and gortat.. bledsoe is bledsoe and archie goodwin is a bit of a freak himself. Dudley was nice, but he wasnt blowing anyone away on the court, marshall is a bump out there + he couldnt shoot.. And the morris bros are both pedestrian as well. 

I do hope we can bring back wes johnson though as long as he isnt getting too big of a head and we can get him back cheap still tho.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Couldn't agree more, Chill. I liked Wes and thought we were a good team for him to finally get the playing time he needed and a new environment. I thought he played well towards the end of last year. Definitely need to start realizing that "potential" though.

I'm not sure how I feel about Dragic and Bledsoe together, but I also don't see Bledsoe as a starting PG. He's not a passer, so he's kind of an undersized SG. I think I'd rather try and flip Bledsoe then have him be our future starting PG if we were to move Dragic


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gotta say, I'm mildly surprised Dudley was traded before Gortat was. I think it's safe to say it's inevitable Gortat doesn't stay here. I don't see him resigning and honestly we have no incentive to keep him now that we are in full rebuild. Are we waiting for the trade deadline? Is that really the best way to handle this?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If Len wasn't hurt, we'd probably be more inclined to move Gortat now.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't see why it matters if Len is hurt. Him being hurt gives us more ping pong balls when the Morris twins will be starting together. Trade Gortat asap


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GM's don't think that way.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Look. I'm still struggling getting excited for Alex Len. Dude has had surgeries on BOTH feet now. That is bad juju... Bigs with one foot surgery are generally ****ed.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, it's wait and see for me.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

GTFO Kendall



*Report: Suns put Kendall Marshall on the trade block*




> The Suns have put Kendall Marshall on the trade block in hopes of getting some return on the 2012 lottery pick, several league executives told NBA.com, with Marshall at No. 3 on the depth chart at point guard at moving to upgrade the position.
> 
> “He’s out there,” said a member of one personnel department, meaning Marshall is available.
> 
> “They’re trying to attach him to pretty much any deal that comes up,” another executive said here at summer league. “If you want to talk about any of their players, they include him. He’s basically the price of admission to any trade right now.”


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good news except for the fact that we won't get anything in return for him. I think the kid has talent but he hasn't shown ANYTHING. Whether in be in his limited burn for the Suns or in the summer league he hasn't shined at all.

Maybe pair Marshall with Gortat? No idea who would be interested in that package, but I don't see any other way we get anything notable for Marshall.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Beasley arrested for drug possession per Paul Coro's twitter. 

Same old same old.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm embarrassed to have ever thought that it COULD EVEN BE a decent signing and he deserved a chance.


In line with thinking Jimmy Clausen could be a good NFL QB when he came out. Makes me think twice with my evaluations now at QB.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

You stand alone on Clausen... But i am with you on beasley. On the brightside, i dont think we have been hurt by him in the grand scheme. Not like Marcus Banks, Hakim Warrick, Josh Childress... Shall i go on?

**** marcus banks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh, definitely not nearly the impact **** ups as those guys. At least he served a purpose in being horrible. 


Gambo says he won't be back with us. Heard we can cut him and space out his salary. Only glossed over it elsewhere a week before this happened.



I bought into the media analyst hype of Clausen and at least I'm not alone in that respect. I listen to the more scouty types now than talking heads. But still listen a little bit to em. Can never always be right in that though too.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 9h
> I was told just a few weeks ago the Suns would have a zero tolerance policy on that bum Beasley





> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 9h
> My belief here is the Suns waive and stretch Beasley. So he is gone but gets his 9 mill at 1.8 per year over the next 5 years





> John Gambadoro ‏@Gambo620 9h
> Beasley won't play for Phoenix again


Interesting.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. That's what I heard our option was. Thought we'd have to pay him lil more per. But GTFO Supercool Bease.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Surprised it took this long with his history. Sexual assault, about a dozen traffic tickets/problems, multiple marijuana charges. Normally we don't put up with that crap.

Assuming we do buy him out with the spread provision(can we do that as often as we want?), who is our starting SF? Are we looking at a Dragic, Bledsoe, Tucker,Keif, Gortat starting 5? Do we go big with Dragic, Bledsoe, Keif, Frye(is he active yet?), Gortat? Or small with Dragic, Bledsoe, Goodwin, Keif, Gortat? Will Butler be bought out or are we gonna have him on our team?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Can we please bring Wesley Johnson back now?


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Nvm Wes Johnson signed with the Lakers. Didnt even know that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

chilltown said:


> Nvm Wes Johnson signed with the Lakers. Didnt even know that.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Onion goes after us lol. It's supposed to be satirical but it's true



> NEW YORK—Saying that late October through mid-April looks to be an incredibly tough stretch for them, league experts said Wednesday that the newly released 2013-14 NBA schedule does not bode well for the Phoenix Suns. “The schedule isn’t kind to Phoenix at all—they start off against the Trail Blazers at home, and then there are about 81 games there where they’ll face teams that present some pretty tough matchups for them,” said NBA On ESPN analyst Jalen Rose, also highlighting games against the Heat, Spurs, Thunder, Bulls, Rockets, Clippers, Warriors, Celtics, Cavaliers, Grizzlies, Pelicans, Nets, Knicks, 76ers, Magic, Wizards, Nuggets, Timberwolves, Jazz, Lakers, Kings, Bobcats, Raptors, Hawks, and Mavericks as incredibly difficult games for the Suns. “The schedule gets a little easier during the All-Star break, but after that there isn’t any let-up.” When asked to comment on the schedule, Suns coach Jeff Hornacek said he has circled the team’s 41 away games and 41 home games as contests that could pose significant tests


.
http://www.theonion.com/articles/201314-nba-schedule-does-not-bode-well-for-phoenix,33405/


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Heat, Spurs, Thunder, Bulls, Rockets, Clippers, Warriors, Celtics, Cavaliers, Grizzlies, Pelicans, Nets, Knicks, 76ers, Magic, Wizards, Nuggets, Timberwolves, Jazz, Lakers, Kings, Bobcats, Raptors, Hawks, and Mavericks


These were the exact teams I was worried about entering the season. But I wouldn't discount the Pistons, Pacers, Bucks, and Blazers. They will be just as tough for us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

We own their first rd pick

Randy Hill ‏@RHillskills 



> T-wolves sign Pek; McDonough trims lunch from 5 to 3 minutes in order to look more closely at video of mid-first-round draft prospects.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

Dissonance said:


> We own their first rd pick
> 
> Randy Hill ‏@RHillskills



Yep. I have been pretty pleased with the Wolves series of moves this offseason. They definitely look like they will fight for a 7-8 seed. Just need a healthy season for them and we are sitting pretty for this draft class.

I'll tell you this. I'll be pissed if we win any games against them this year.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seems like they always have trouble figuring it out with talent. Or mix and match. Maybe this yr it'll happen. I think Love will want out eventually though. 


I just love McD's dedication.


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

He should just eat lunch while watching tape.

I mean seriously? What are we paying him for anyways?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol


----------

